# Gheenoe Super 16 Wiring Harness Question



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Need more info. Wire color , number of wires , feeding what ..... these guys are good. Someone will give you a shout


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Send the pic over to Pugar @ Custom Gheenoe. He is awesome dude and should be able to answer your question


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Kill-switch, and starter? I would call Gheenoe.


----------



## WildMagill (Apr 30, 2019)

I have sent Gheenoe an email I'm sure they will respond when they have a moment.


----------



## WildMagill (Apr 30, 2019)

State fish rob said:


> Need more info. Wire color , number of wires , feeding what ..... these guys are good. Someone will give you a shout


The wires are red, green, white and black


----------

